# Vixie's Second litter



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Here is my second litter. Mum is Dove Tan Broken?, Dad unknown. 1 baby from this litter was surrogated out to another female.

Here is mum 


Born 09/10/2014


2 days old


4 days old


7 days old


Today 9 days old


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Adorable! I saw all your litters!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanx  i just love watching them grow up they are sooo darn cute


----------

